# AQHA Mare "Nevada"



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Project horse for my BO that will be up for sale in the spring. 14.3hh, very quick on her feet, 6 years old. Fun horse to ride. Registered "Chex my lena senor". Forward and athletic. Free jumped her for fun, picture is her first time over a jump. 

Let me know what you think of her build and what she would be suited to.
she was alert in the standing photo, her head/neck is typically lower.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i think she ia beautiful i like her small head and stocky body i dont ride anything fancy so dont know what she would be good for


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well....From what i gather from the registered name...And from her build...Put her on a cow. 

Shes a nice little horse. The bias in me says barrels. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful horse, but I'm partial anyway to solid bays/browns with a star on their forehead.


----------



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

Not much to complain about! She looks like she's developing a slight ewe neck, and she's a little light on bone in those front legs (might be tied in at the knee? It's a little hard to tell from this picture, because I'm trying to sort out what's foreground leg and what's background leg), but overall she gives a lovely, balanced impression to me. Looks like the type of horse that could do most things pretty well, so if it were me I'd let her find what she likes to do and stick to that!


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

Put that beauty on some cows. She has a beautiful body, and with her bloodlines she is almost guaranteed to excel.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she's stunning! With her lines and her build, either cow or reining work would probably suit her best, maybe NRCHA type stuff. Honestly, there's not a thing I can pick out about her that I don't like!

On second thought, you can just send her to me, she'd make a very nice little ranch horse. :wink:

Would you take a 15.2 green broke Perch/paint in trade?


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Would you take a 15.2 green broke Perch/paint in trade?


Hey I've got a 14hh 3 year old palomino Quarter filly that I'd trade ya lol


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Would you take a 15.2 green broke Perch/paint in trade?


If it wasn't such a long drive, yes 

I wish I had more time(and money) to keep a little herd, because I have an absolute blast riding this mare, but I would have to sell Pickles to buy her, and I'm getting rather attached to my 3 year old. Hopefully someone else will come along that appreciates her for what she is, and ideally wants to put her on some cows.


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

I wish I had more time(and money) to keep a little herd said:


> Well you can just send her right on down to Missouri then


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse and she might have some cow. She is NOT a jumper. She has put all the effort she can into that jump and she just cannot get her front tighter.. physically impossible with her front end construction. 

However, she has POWER and Quickness and is put together nicely. 

I would love to see if she has any "cow" or reining instinct! 

Here is her pedigree:
Chex My Lena Senor Quarter Horse


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am no conformation expert, but I really like this mare! Plus I am a sucker for a bay horse  
If I was allowed to have mares I would take her in a heart beat!


----------

